# Vampire Bloodlines: Character Guide?



## Dumbi (14. Oktober 2006)

Während alle Welt mit Gothic 3 beschäftigt ist, schlüpfe ich lieber erneut in die Rolle eines bleichen Blutsaugers.    

Da ich meinen Charakter während des ersten Durchgangs aber ziemlich versaut habe (die Endgegner konnte ich wirklich nur mit Cheat meistern), wollte ich fragen, ob mir hier jemand eine Seite mit einem Überblick über alle Chars nennen kann, wo optimalerweise auch erklärt wird, wie diese am besten geskilled werden!


----------



## Solon25 (15. Oktober 2006)

Im Handbuch sind doch die jeweiligen Stärken und Schwächen zu den Klassen beschrieben. Da ist es mal wirklich schön übersichtlich was man beim skillen genau steigert und er braucht noch einen Chara Guide..


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2006)

Solon25 am 15.10.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Handbuch sind doch die jeweiligen Stärken und Schwächen zu den Klassen beschrieben. Da ist es mal wirklich schön übersichtlich was man beim skillen genau steigert und er braucht noch einen Chara Guide..


Pff^^
Ich hab ja schon den ersten Durchgang trotz Handbuch versaut...     
Außerdem finde ich das Handbuch jetzt auch nicht sooo mega-aufschlussreich!


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2006)

Ne wirkliche Übersicht kenne ich nicht, aber ich schreib dir mal so nen paar Tipps auf.

Für die Endgegner solltest du "nur" darauf achten, dass du deinem Vampir genug Kampffähigkeiten gegeben hast. Am besten Melee, da du damit die beste Waffe im Spiel (ein besonderes Katana, gibts im Sabbath Gebäude gegen Ende des Spieles) nutzen kannst. Melee ist gegen alle Gegner effektiv, während Vampire bzw. übernatürliche Gegner gegen Schusswaffen fast immun sind. Ausnahme ist der Flammenwerfer, der kann, grade gegen die Endgegner, extrem praktisch sein.

Bis ungefähr Hollywood kannst du eigentlich so spielen wie du willst, nur dann solltest du darauf achten regelmässig Strength und Melee zu steigern, damit du, gegen Ende des Spieles, so bei 8-10 Melee ankommst. Außerdem ist es kein Fehler ein paar Punkte in Wits, Stamina und Dodge zu investieren, da dies deine Verteidigung steigert.

Extrem vereinfachen tut das Spiel einer der Vampirclans mit der Fähigkeit Celerity (extreme Geschwindigkeit). Hast du die Fähigkeit auf Level 5 kannst du praktisch allem ausweichen und Kreise um die Endgegner laufen.

Edit: Achja, es lohnt sich Heather (die sterbende Frau in der Klinik in Santa Monica) als Ghoul zu nehmen und regelmässig zu besuchen. Diese gibt einem spät im Spiel die beste tragbare Panzerung.


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Danke für die ausführliche Hilfe!    
Ich hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meinen Toreador für Melee zu skillen; ist diese Gruppe dafür geeignet?


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 14.10.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich meinen Charakter während des ersten Durchgangs aber ziemlich versaut habe (die Endgegner konnte ich wirklich nur mit Cheat meistern), wollte ich fragen, ob mir hier jemand eine Seite mit einem Überblick über alle Chars nennen kann, wo optimalerweise auch erklärt wird, wie diese am besten geskilled werden!


Einen umfassenden Character Guide kenne ich zwar auch nicht, aber  hier  steht einiges was dir nützen könnte. Unter anderem, dass Toreador für Melee gut geeignet ist.


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2006)

KONNAITN am 15.10.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 14.10.2006 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfekt, danke.

Noch eine kleine Frage bzw. ein Problem:
Ich habe meinem Toreador gleich mal alle Punkte für Melee gespendet, für dich restlichen Kampffertigkeiten nicht. Jetzt muss ich aber (ganz am Anfang, im Tutorial) einen anderen Vampir killen (der, an dem ich mich erst mal vorbei schleichen musste) töten, was ohne die Fähigkeit "waffenloser Kampf" leider nicht geht. Muss ich neu anfangen oder lässt sich das auch anders lösen?


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich versteh die Frage zwar nicht ganz aber ich geb trotzdem ne antwort: du kannst versuchen hinten an ihn ranzuschleichen und ihm das Genick brechen. Die Gegner am Anfang sind ohnehin so einfach, dass man sie auch ohne besonders geskillte Fertigkeit umnieten kann. Was die Endgegner Angeht:  die sind auch mit der automatischen Schrotflinte leicht zu killen   . Wie man seinen Charakter am besten skillen kann sieht man auch daran wie viel bei den einzelnen Clans das aufwerten der Fähigkeiten kostet. AFAIK ist es etwa beim Bruja mit weniger Punkten möglich NAhkampffertigkeiten zu skillen. Beim Toreador wirds vermutlich am billigsten sein seine Persönlichkeit aufzupeppeln.


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2006)

Aye, konnte ihm das Genick brechen, thx.

Um dir mein Problem trotzdem nochmal zu erklären:
Ich musste den Typ töten, hatte aber keine Waffe und kann nicht ohne Waffen kämpfen (=kein waffenloser-Kampf-Skill).


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 15.10.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aye, konnte ihm das Genick brechen, thx.
> 
> Um dir mein Problem trotzdem nochmal zu erklären:
> Ich musste den Typ töten, hatte aber keine Waffe und kann nicht ohne Waffen kämpfen (=kein waffenloser-Kampf-Skill).



Man kann immer ohne Waffen kämpfen. Und auch immer mit allen Waffen  Die Skillwerte geben lediglich an wie gut man dabei ist. Und bei Waffen gibt es einen gewissen Skillwert, den man mindestens haben muss, damit man keine Abzüge auf den verursachten Schaden bekommt.


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2006)

Iceman am 15.10.2006 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 15.10.2006 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, also ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kann meine Fäuste einfach nicht auswählen.    :-o


----------



## Iceman (16. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 15.10.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kann meine Fäuste einfach nicht auswählen.    :-o



Wenn du keine Nahkampfwaffe hast brauchst du nichts auswählen, einfach links klicken und du solltest zuschlagen. Sobald du dann ne Waffe hast solltest du die Fäuste aber ganz normal wählen können.


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. Oktober 2006)

Iceman am 16.10.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 15.10.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ansonsten F1 drücken und einmal klicken, geht auch.

Ich empfehle übrigens Clan Ventrue, die können mit dem Skill "Beherrschung" mindestens auf Lvl 3 die meisten Standardgegner zum Selbstmord "überreden" *fg*


----------



## Dumbi (17. Oktober 2006)

Also das alles habe ich bereits ausprobiert, aber es geht einfach nicht, hab keine Fäuste.


----------



## SuicideVampire (19. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 17.10.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das alles habe ich bereits ausprobiert, aber es geht einfach nicht, hab keine Fäuste.



Kannst Du mal nachgucken, ob die im Inventar als Nahkampfwaffe angezeigt werden?


----------



## Dumbi (20. Oktober 2006)

SuicideVampire am 19.10.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.10.2006 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab geschaut, die werden im Inventar nicht angezeigt.


----------



## SuicideVampire (20. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 20.10.2006 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 19.10.2006 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das muss dann ein Bug sein, welche Version hast Du drauf?


----------



## Dumbi (21. Oktober 2006)

SuicideVampire am 20.10.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 20.10.2006 21:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab den letzten Fan-Patch aufgespielt, AFAIK 3.0.


----------



## Solon25 (21. Oktober 2006)

*Waffenloser Kampf:* - _Waffenloser Kampf kommt beim Kampf mit Fäusten und beim Trinken von Feinden während eines Kampfes zur Anwendung. Mit einer *niedrigen Fertigkeit im Waffenlosen Kampf*, kann Ihr *Charakter nicht einmal richtig zuschlagen*, wenn sein Leben in Gefahr ist. Mit einem hohen Wert kann er an professionellen Boxkämpfen teilnehmen._

Zitat aus dem Handbuch Seite 50  Liegt es evtl. daran?


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (21. Oktober 2006)

Solon25 am 21.10.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> *Waffenloser Kampf:* - _Waffenloser Kampf kommt beim Kampf mit Fäusten und beim Trinken von Feinden während eines Kampfes zur Anwendung. Mit einer *niedrigen Fertigkeit im Waffenlosen Kampf*, kann Ihr *Charakter nicht einmal richtig zuschlagen*, wenn sein Leben in Gefahr ist. Mit einem hohen Wert kann er an professionellen Boxkämpfen teilnehmen._
> 
> Zitat aus dem Handbuch Seite 50  Liegt es evtl. daran?



Nein , man kann auch so zuhauen, man richtet nur keinen Schaden an AFAIK


----------



## Dumbi (22. Oktober 2006)

Hm, also Nines hat mir nun den waffenlosen Kampf (1. Stufe) beigebracht, nur kann ich meine Fäuste immer noch nicht auswählen.


----------



## Iceman (22. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 22.10.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also Nines hat mir nun den waffenlosen Kampf (1. Stufe) beigebracht, nur kann ich meine Fäuste immer noch nicht auswählen.



Seltsamer Bug, hab ich noch nie von gehört. Wie gesagt, normalerweise solltest du von Anfang an mit den Fäusten zuschlagen können, vom Charakterwert hängt lediglich der Schaden ab.


----------



## Dumbi (22. Oktober 2006)

Iceman am 22.10.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.10.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, so war das noch beim ersten Durchgang. Da hat der 300-MB-Fanpatch wohl auch ein paar Sachen verschlimmbessert^^ 

Ich habe noch eine Frage. Ist es normal, dass das Spiel auf meinem PC (X2 3800+, Radeon X1900XT, 2 GIG) in den Städten so stark ruckelt? In den Clubs, wie z.B. dem Asylum, wird es noch langsamer.


----------



## Iceman (22. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 22.10.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, so war das noch beim ersten Durchgang. Da hat der 300-MB-Fanpatch wohl auch ein paar Sachen verschlimmbessert^^



Kannst ja mal die neuste (3.1) Version draufinstallieren, vielleicht gehts dann wieder.



			
				Dumbi am 22.10.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch eine Frage. Ist es normal, dass das Spiel auf meinem PC (X2 3800+, Radeon X1900XT, 2 GIG) in den Städten so stark ruckelt? In den Clubs, wie z.B. dem Asylum, wird es noch langsamer.



Bei mir gehts in den Hubs halbwegs (mit nem normalem 3800+), aber ja das Spiel frisst in manchen Gegenden CPU Leistung bis zum gehtnichtmehr.


----------



## Dumbi (22. Oktober 2006)

Iceman am 22.10.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.10.2006 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Najo, dann werde ich mich damit abfinden müssen, thx.


----------



## SuicideVampire (22. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 22.10.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 22.10.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich habe es weitgehend ruckelfrei auf einem XP 2800+ in 1024*768 mit mittleren Details zum rennen bekommen...


----------

